

Music Programming for Java and JVM Languages - weeber
http://www.jfugue.org/

======
FilterSweep
Very cool! I wonder how this compares to Princeton/Stanford's collaborative
project ChucK in terms of performance:
[http://chuck.cs.princeton.edu/](http://chuck.cs.princeton.edu/)

My main criticism of ChucK was the fact that it would oftentimes crash during
compiling.

The benefit is that the timing in ChucK is _impeccable_ \- a necessity for
music programming.

And if you combine either of these two languages with single-hit drum samples
+ some processing, it would be funny to see people automate the garbage we
hear on the radio.

~~~
th0ma5
Actually, this library appears to be MIDI only.

------
tremendo
Is this somewhat equivalent of Sonic Pi? [http://github.com/samaaron/sonic-
pi](http://github.com/samaaron/sonic-pi) [http://sonic-pi.net/](http://sonic-
pi.net/) Maybe not Sonic seems focused on live performing.

------
dmichulke
While not related to the JVM, the functional aspect might be interesting for
the scala and clojure people.

[http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/euterpea/haskell-school-of-
music/](http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/euterpea/haskell-school-of-music/)

------
dmoo
Also add earsketch to the list of others
[http://earsketch.gatech.edu/landing/](http://earsketch.gatech.edu/landing/)

------
rational-future
I thought, based on the title, this is something similar to Music to Code by -
[http://mtcb.pwop.com/](http://mtcb.pwop.com/)

------
crucialfelix
some others:

clojure: [http://overtone.github.io/](http://overtone.github.io/) scala:
[https://github.com/Sciss/ScalaCollider](https://github.com/Sciss/ScalaCollider)

------
mindcrime
Oh man, this is officially Cool As Hell. I never bothered learning to play an
actual instrument, but I've been intrigued by dabbling with one of these
various "program music" environments for a while. But the learning curve and
what-not seemed _just_ steep enough to put me off digging in. But this... this
is Java! And that's my domain. (Yeah, yeah, bring on the flames, I don't
care).

In about two minutes I had some of their examples up and running and can
already see how to start having fun with this. I don't think I'll ever be a
great music composer, but this might at least motivate me to finally learn
some music theory.

~~~
gtani
if you can borrow a laptop (and MIDI controller) that has reaper, ableton,
garage band or Logic Pro X loaded, i bet you'd be amazed at how they make
harmonic and rhythmic structures accessible to anybody that wants to play
music. GB is probably the most accessible of those

There's some other DAWs that i hear a lot about, FL studio, cubase, reason.
Probably good also, i just don't know anything about.

~~~
mindcrime
It seems like when I hear people talking about "music programming" the most
common software I hear mentioned is SuperCollider. How does that compare to
the ones you just mentioned? Sorry if that's a dumb question, but I'm actually
pretty clueless about this field. I'm just fascinated by the idea of being
able to "play" music without the additional challenge of learning all the
physical motions / muscle memory / coordination needed to: play guitar, play
piano, etc. I also like not having to go out and buy an instrument. :-)

~~~
dbattaglia
I highly recommend checking out the demo for Reason:
[https://www.propellerheads.se/reason](https://www.propellerheads.se/reason)

And eventually you may want to check out Max/MSP for a more "programmy"
composition environment (graphical programming but it supports Java and
JavaScript coding as well).

~~~
eggy
Common Music is really cool.
[http://commonmusic.sourceforge.net/](http://commonmusic.sourceforge.net/) It
is a single executable for all platforms. There are coding examples in the
Help menu in Scheme and a sans parenthesis lisp, called SAL. Bird calls are
built algorithmically and sound almost real, but do not use any samples; the
sound is built from scratch. Grace also has standard music naming too, if
that's what you're used to using.

